
Code-signing without Mac..for FREE - Rubytron
https://blog.codemagic.io/automatic-code-signing-for-ios-that-doesnt-require-a-mac/
======
valentino93
Really interesting, but I'd be wary of putting my apple developer username and
password out there like that.

